# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن >  سطح اختیارات با جاوا اسکریپت

## mb1372

سلام دوستان

به دنبال زبان برنامه نویسی تحت وبی هستم که بتونه دستگاه های متصل شده از طریق USB رو به طور کامل کنترل کنه (به عنوان مثال بدون هیچ گونه سوالی از کاربر یک فایل رو به پرینتر ارسال کنه و ازش پرینت بگیره). 
تعداد کاربرهای سایت محدود هست و میتونم پیش از این که کاربر از سایت استفاده کنه، *تنظیمات لازم رو انجام بدم* (تا سوالی از کاربر پرسیده نشه).

- جاوا اسکریپت این سطح از کنترل روی سیستم کلاینت و وسایل جانبیش داره؟

- میشه تنظیمات دستگاه رو تعریف کرد؟ مثلا در مورد پرینتر میشه نام پرینتر و تعداد صفحات و ... رو بدون پرسیدن از کاربر تنظیم کرد؟

- امکان ریستارت کردن سیستم وجود داره؟

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

زباپ های وب را به گونه‌ای طراحی کردند که کاربر بتونه با سیستم داخلی ارتباط برقرار کنه.
و مشکلی که شما اینجا دارید این هست هیچ مرورگری اجازه ارتباط با سیستم عامل نمیده، فقط درون خودش کار میکنه


مثلا میگم: اگر کدی با جاوااسکریپت بنویسی و روی سیستمت اجرا کنی که مثلا یک فایل را از سیستم باز کنه ، اجرا میشه ولی اگر همین کد را داخل سایتت بزاری و اجراش بکنی نمیشه، یعنی مرورگر کروم یا فایرفاکس نمیزاره.


تنها راهش اینکه برنامه تحت ویندوز بنویسی، مثل شرکت های بزرگی مثل مایکروسافت و یا گوگل که این کارو میکنند، چون اگر قرار بود خود انها این کارو بکنند نیازی نبود نسخه های تحت ویندوز بدهند . همونجا تو سایتشون که خیلی قدرت دارند این کارو میکردند.

حالا پیشنهاد من به شما ویژوال بیسیک ۶ هست  چون خیلی سریع و راحتر، به هدفت میرسی و کدنویسی قابل اطمینان تری داره
Http://yourl.ir/vb6

----------


## mb1372

> زباپ های وب را به گونه‌ای طراحی کردند که کاربر بتونه با سیستم داخلی ارتباط برقرار کنه.
> و مشکلی که شما اینجا دارید این هست هیچ مرورگری اجازه ارتباط با سیستم عامل نمیده، فقط درون خودش کار میکنه
> 
> 
> مثلا میگم: اگر کدی با جاوااسکریپت بنویسی و روی سیستمت اجرا کنی که مثلا یک فایل را از سیستم باز کنه ، اجرا میشه ولی اگر همین کد را داخل سایتت بزاری و اجراش بکنی نمیشه، یعنی مرورگر کروم یا فایرفاکس نمیزاره.
> 
> 
> تنها راهش اینکه برنامه تحت ویندوز بنویسی، مثل شرکت های بزرگی مثل مایکروسافت و یا گوگل که این کارو میکنند، چون اگر قرار بود خود انها این کارو بکنند نیازی نبود نسخه های تحت ویندوز بدهند . همونجا تو سایتشون که خیلی قدرت دارند این کارو میکردند.
> 
> ...


از پاسختون ممنونم.

با این شرایط باید برنامه رو از وب به ویندوز منتقل کنم. به همین علت برنامه تحت ویندوز باید قابلیت *اتصال امن به اینترنت* و دریافت اطلاعات از دیتابیس رو داشته باشه. 

ویژوال بیسیک این امکان رو داره؟

از بین ویژوال بیسیک و C#‎ پیشنهادتون چیه؟

----------


## SlowCode

سلام
همونطور که دوستمون هم گفتن js همچین دسترسی ای نداره.
تو زبان های تحت دسکتاپ، تفاوتی بین vb.net و C#‎‎‎.net وجود نداره و سلیقه ای هست
دوستمون vb6 رو پیشنهاد دادن که متاسفانه دیگه خیلی قدیمی شده و روش ریسک نکن به نظرم.

فقط مساله اینه که برنامه ای که با #C اینا مینویسی تو سیستم کاربر برای اجرا نیاز به .Net FrameWork هست، اما زبانهای vb6 و ++C و delphi و ... نیازی به پیشنیاز ندارن و صرفا به چندتا dll نیاز دارن که کافیه کنار برنامه باشه.




> ویژوال بیسیک این امکان رو داره؟


بله همه زبانهای این قابلیت رو دارن.
فقط اگه خواستی به دیتابیس وصل بشی مستقیم به دیتابیس وصل نشو به خاطر امنیت، از واسط صفحه وب استفاده کن

----------

